# بلوكات اوتوكاد متنوعة



## samool (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عندي بلوكات اوتوكاد (2d) & (3d) متنوعة (اشخاص . مواصلات . مطابخ . اشجار . مكاتب . حمامات . مفروشات . رسم . رياضة . اضائة . حيوانات . ادوات موسيقية . ادوات مطبخ(مناشف ولفاف محارم وبشاكير ) . الادوات المستعملة في الحمام . درج كهربائي .ادوات كهربائية وغيرها ).
وانا حابب انو كل واحد يستفيد منها بس ما بقدر احملها كلها على الموقع لانها كتير كبيرة 
عشان هيك اي واحد بدو اي اشي انا جاهز ابعتلكم شو ما بدكم.

ما تنسونا بدعائكم 

عاشت فلسطين حرة ابية



احمد غنيم قال:


> شوفوا هذا الموقع
> 
> CAD Forum - Library of free blocks Construction details -
> منقول من احد المنتديات العريقة


----------



## م / رانية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

انا محتاجة بلوكات فرش حول حمام السباحة ومنطقة الشاطئ.
ومكنك أن تقومي بتقسيم هذه البلوكات إلى مجموعات ثم تقومي بارسالها على أجزاء
وجزاكي الله خيرا، ويكون لكي جزيل الشكر إذا وضعتيها في موضوع مكتبة خاصة بالأتوكاد حتى تكملي ما ينقص فيها


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت تنزل البلوكات , أنا أحتاج الاضاءة


----------



## احمد غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شوفوا هذا الموقع 

http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog_en/?cat=9
منقول من احد المنتديات العريقة


----------



## Nada khairy (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا استاذ احمد موقع رائع


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا موقع رائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا جدا استاذ احمد موقع اكثر من رائع، جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## never submit (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي samool 
ادا ممكن تضع لنا هده الملفات جزاك الله خيرا لاني بحاجة ضرورية لهم لا سيما انني اشارف على تسليم المشروع (تصميم مارينا و نادي رياضي)

فانا بحاجه الى بلوك للرياضه والاشجار و مكاتب ومواصلات و اشخاص ادا ممكن

في انتظار ردك


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 يناير 2008)

وين البلوكات samooooooooooooooooooooool ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندسة رهام (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الموقع رائع ويحتوي اشياء مفيدة 

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## التصميم الجيد (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أتمني من الأخوه الأعزاء إرسال أي زخارف إسلاميه متوفره بصيغة أوتوكاد .....وجزاكم الله خيرا
وإن وجد موقع للتحميل منه فبرجاء إرساله لي ........


----------



## أبوالوليد (9 يناير 2008)

الموضوع سهل جدا

مجرد تقسيم الملفات وضغط كل ملف على حده

وبعد ذلك قم برفعها في مركز الرفع الخاص بالملتقى

بذلك تكون أفدت الكثيرين...ولن ننساك من صالح الدعاء

لك جزيل الشكر على حبك لمساعدة الغير

ودمتم..​


----------



## koky55 (9 يناير 2008)

الموقع رائع جداااااااااااا


----------



## محمد ظاهر (9 يناير 2008)

و ين البلوكات يا شيخ و الله انا بحاجة للبكلكات كلها يا ريت تبعت جزء منها


----------



## نور الزمان (9 يناير 2008)

وووووووواوووووووووو
بجد حلوين, شكرا اخ احمد


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور على فكرتك بس نود انى الجميع يستخدمهم فلو تقدر ارسل الى تقدر عليه 
وجزاك الله خيرا:34:


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

ده رابط ممكن يساعدكمفى البلوكات
http://www.m3mare.com/up/download-29fad6aaa4.rar.html


----------



## مهند هلال (20 يناير 2008)

والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

thank u samool for this nice topic and hasna2 for the wonderful website


----------



## م حسناء (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
خدوا هذا الرابط يارب يعجبكم
http://www.freedwg.eu/


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 يناير 2008)

thnx so much


----------



## Designer_DZ (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع%100​


----------



## الشماخ (22 يناير 2008)

موقع ممتاز يا احمد .. جبتها من قاصرها . 

مشكور


----------



## الطالبة مني (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا موقع كتير مفيد


----------



## سليم الجزيري (23 يناير 2008)

شكر اخي الكريم لكن كيف يمكننا ان نتحصل على هاه البلوكات


----------



## kawahalabja (23 يناير 2008)

نحتاج بلوكات للحدائق شكرا 
والف شكر لاخ احمد


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## hiba (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه مواقع بلوكات أوتوكاد

http://xoomer.alice.it/lwcon/

وفيها:
Architectural
. Ionic order
. Doric order
. Corinthian
. Tuscan
. Fronts
. Bath room
. Bedrooms
. Rule of tree 

Blocks
. Bath 
. Bed 
. Chairs 
. Divan 
. Floors 
. Kitchen
. Handicap
. Human 
. Concrete 
. Showers 
. Tables
. Tree 
. Various 
. Vaults 
. WC 
. Vehicles
. Windows

Colored Blocks
. Bed
. Chairs
. Divan
. Doors
. Tables
. Tree
. Wall
. Various
. Windows 

ملاحظة: إضغط على العلم المناسب لتغيير اللغة

هذه مواقع أخرى فيها بلوكات: طاولات، كراسي، غرف نوم...

http://www.cadcorner.ca/cadblocks/spaceblocks.php
http://www.cadcorner.ca/cadblocks/archblocks.php

http://www.autocadblock.com/morefreeblocks.htm

http://www.ceco.net/

http://www.cadmonkey.com/blocks.htm




هذا موقع فيه مشاريع أوتوكاد (مستشفى، سكن، محطة باصات....و غيرها) بالإضافة إلى بلوكات.

http://cben.net/

هذا يختصر ما فيه

People 
• Trees 
• Vehicles 
• Furniture 
• Bathrooms 
• Kitchen 
• A.D.A. Guidelines 
• Sports & Recreation 
• Equipment/Accessories 
• Miscellaneous 
• Construction Details 
• Assorted 
• 3D Models 
• Historic 
• Site Plans 
• Mech/Elect/Plumb 
Background Images 
• Floor Plans 
• CAD Free/ShareWare 
• CAD Viewers (build) 
• Block Managers 
• Hatch 
• Lisp Routines 
• CAD Fonts (build) 
• DWG Sandbox 



هذا الموقع فيه رسومات ثلاث أبعاد، بلوكات فرش و غير ذلك.

http://www.max4object.com/wp/?page_id=39

http://www.max4object.com/wp

أسأل الله أن تجدوها مفيدة​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموقع أدناه يحتوي على بلوكات رائعة جدا ً (2D &3D)
http://www.freedwg.eu/


----------



## alialoosh (24 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

انا محتاجو اكتير 
شكرا


----------



## dedo_eng (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير
اه صحيح موضوع رائع تستحقو الشكر والله


----------



## محاجنه (1 يناير 2009)

طيب ماشي اوكي .. بس ارفع اللي متغدر عليه

هيك انت مش عامل ولا شي !!!


----------



## rouba (14 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندسون عرب (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بس انا كثير محتاجها ياريت لو تحمل الاشي المهم منها


----------



## fadi333 (25 مايو 2009)

الرجاء من الاخوة ارسال لي بلوكات اوتوكاد زخرفة اسلامية الى [email protected]
الرجاء في اسرع وقت


----------



## رمق العين (28 مايو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dodo_51278 (2 يونيو 2009)

*thanks*

thanks my friend about your topic


----------



## sufian_2pac (3 يونيو 2009)

وين البلوكات انا محتاجلهم ضروري يا ريت تبعتيهم


----------



## mah123 (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## doha eng (28 أغسطس 2009)

thank you enggggggggggggggg


----------



## WALEED2ME (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موقع البلوكات رائع ومتنوع , شكرا لكم .


----------



## بدر نبيل محمد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## غندوجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن مساعدة انا معافت انزل من ده الموقع 
يطلع لي error 
???????????:82:


----------



## inrjad (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو لكم كل التوفيـق وشكراً*​


----------



## م.نوروز (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وين اللينك اللي بدي انزل منو البلوكات samool ؟!!!!!


----------



## ساهر الليل والنهار (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## hamdi79 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على هل مجهود لك مني الف تحيه


----------



## قمر12 (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا موقع رائع


----------



## احمد المنزك (10 يناير 2010)

:63:شكرا على المجموعة القيمة:63:


----------



## AXZAFI (10 يناير 2010)

:16:


samool قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا عندي بلوكات اوتوكاد (2d) & (3d) متنوعة (اشخاص . مواصلات . مطابخ . اشجار . مكاتب . حمامات . مفروشات . رسم . رياضة . اضائة . حيوانات . ادوات موسيقية . ادوات مطبخ(مناشف ولفاف محارم وبشاكير ) . الادوات المستعملة في الحمام . درج كهربائي .ادوات كهربائية وغيرها ).
> وانا حابب انو كل واحد يستفيد منها بس ما بقدر احملها كلها على الموقع لانها كتير كبيرة
> ...


----------



## AXZAFI (10 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن العسكري (11 يناير 2010)

الموقع رائع جداً , تسلم ايديك على هذا الموقع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## المهندس بويوسف (11 يناير 2010)

axzafi قال:


> :16:


 اريد ادخال الأثاث في المخطط ارجو المساعدة انا اعمل على اوتوكاد 2009


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## روعه (2 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العفيه 
شكرا


----------



## معماري الظهر (2 مارس 2010)

لك جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل الشششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## sewar sew (5 مارس 2010)

thanx :20:


----------



## ebtsam w (5 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## يارب التوفيق (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## **Iraqi Engineer** (24 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## على على ابو ريه (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور:75:


----------



## yaser hassan (27 مارس 2010)

thnx


----------



## arch.twins (27 مارس 2010)

*لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم
الموقع أكثر من رائع*


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (27 مارس 2010)

فين هى الملفات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (27 مارس 2010)

احمد غنيم قال:


> شوفوا هذا الموقع
> 
> http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog_en/?cat=9
> منقول من احد المنتديات العريقة
> ...


----------



## arch.twins (27 مارس 2010)

هدا الرابط فيه بلوكات رائعة وبدون تسجيل
http://www.freedwg.eu/


----------



## keroo (11 مايو 2010)

:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## ELFETH (3 يونيو 2010)

فين يا ريس


----------



## ghersallah (3 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
موقع رائع أشكرك
*ياريت تنزل البلوكات , أنا أحتاج الاضاءة*
شكرا


----------



## خالد ابو حديد (3 يونيو 2010)

الان مع خالد ابو حديد بلكات اوتوكاد
اتمنى ان تجدو ولو القليل


----------



## samir86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed moh (29 أغسطس 2010)

*موجه الى إداره المنتدى*

كل موضوع موجود فى المنتدى عباره عن عنوان فقط


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك......... لم أتمكن من تحميل !


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااا


----------



## lovelyeegirl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng elgamal (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mrdoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أقترح حملها على دفعات بعد الضغط طبعا
فخير ما تصنعه بالعلم أن تمنحه للأخرين


----------



## assuamro (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## بدوووووووووور (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا اخى 
موقع رائع جدا


----------



## عبير السودان (2 مارس 2011)

مشكوررر اخى ---اود بلوكات مطبخ وحمام


----------



## zaid_alrwaje7 (23 مارس 2011)

اتمنى لو تنزل لي بلكات مطابخ حديثة لل الاوتوكات


----------



## مدين مولود الصفار (27 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## e7san (28 مارس 2011)

كيف بقدر اخد البلوكات؟


----------



## yassin_ma (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة مش عارف كيف اشكرك 
الحمد لله لاقيت طلبي بالموقع
مشكور جدا


----------



## ehabaglan (12 أبريل 2011)

فين اللى بتقول عليه ياحلو


----------



## archidouce (12 أبريل 2011)

pleas samool eb3athli bloc autocad ana mahtajathoum


----------



## علي الغريباوي (20 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز احتاج الى واجهات فلل صغيرة المساحة اي عرض الواجهة 10 م
واكون شاكرا لو تفضلت بارسالها لي مع خالص شكري


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (20 أبريل 2011)

فين البلوكات ياهندسه


----------



## aymanrouter (6 مايو 2011)

حرصا من إدارة الملتقى على الاستفادة من المواضيع و المشاركات المطروحة في الملتقى


----------



## mariano (6 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جدا أخي احمد موقع رائع*


----------



## nooraldin2004 (25 مايو 2011)

gfn


----------



## reshi (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MANHALSALAMA (5 يونيو 2011)

احتاج لبوكات اوتوكاد ثري دي لفرش المطاعم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## fuadmidya (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا موقع رائع جدا اشكرك
جزاك الله الخيرا
*


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أبوطالب (20 فبراير 2012)

شكراً​


----------



## ابوالحسن احمد (6 أبريل 2012)

lhghgfgdfg


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## medo hamza (2 مايو 2012)

فين دا


----------



## fadi dodo (1 يونيو 2013)

ا عندي بلوكات اوتوكاد (2d) & (3d) متنوعة (اشخاص . مواصلات . مطابخ . اشجار . مكاتب . حمامات . مفروشات . رسم . رياضة . اضائة . حيوانات . ادوات موسيقية . ادوات مطبخ(مناشف ولفاف محارم وبشاكير ) . الادوات المستعملة في الحمام . درج كهربائي .ادوات كهربائية وغيرها ).
وانا حابب انو كل واحد يستفيد منها بس ما بقدر احملها كلها عل

​


----------



## hayetarchi (7 يونيو 2013)

merci


----------



## aymanksa (8 يونيو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## aymanksa (8 يونيو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ISMAIL1990 (15 يونيو 2013)

Merci mon freeeeeere


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Abdo Essam (1 يوليو 2013)

*
أكبر تجميعة بلوكات أوتوكاد Up.BY ABDO ESSAM


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater

*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------

